# Help me jazz up my bike!



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

So I'm jealous of all the nice pink bike I see on here! Nice! Here's the deal. I originally bought a 06 GF Cake, nice pearly white, great bike. Unfortunately, It was a womens bike and I felt all scrunched up on it, especially after riding my boyfriends Caliber in which I got nice full extension and it made it much easier to climb. Needless to say, the store still let me exchange the bike so grabbed myself a Caliber also. A crazy ORANGE caliber. Now don't get me wrong, I know it's the fit of the bike and the color shouldn't matter that much, and I could of gotten the red *super* caliber, but financially speaking, it just wasn't going to happen. So, now here's my orange guy. I LOVE the bike, so much faster and easier over logs and stuff, but I would like to try to "girl" him up a bit..hehe.. I was thinking big purple flower but thought that might get in the way of my riding. I also saw the orange pedals in a previous thread which I thought would be funny.

Haha...any ideas? 
Here's my old bike...RIP








Here's what my new pumpkin looks like...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I think this horn would go nicely with the orange theme.....


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

dangerboy levers
dangerboy end caps
oury grips
fizik Gobi Ti saddle, limited edition orange
orange nipples
chris king hubs
chris king headset


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

more from list above and....crank brothers mallet m, crank brothers candy pedals

also, http://purelycustom.com/bicycle_Products.html for headset caps, valve stem covers, handle bar ends, spacers, bottle cage screws, etc....


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

WOWWWW

I shouldn't of asked. Now I'm in trouble. It's overload..want it all!!!! Suddenly, not hating the orange. I'm totally going to embrace it. Now..I need a name for the bike...hmm...

Thanks for the pics and links, etc. I had a hard time trying to search for that stuff and wasn't sure of the names.

I will def post a pic once I get him up and going! SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Ha and nice horn!


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

xtremewriter said:


> Now..I need a name for the bike...hmm...
> 
> ...I will def post a pic once I get *him *up and going!


ha!, first of all it's good to see i'm not the only nut who names her bikes AND considers them boys and not girls!

i have two mtn bikes now, a 26er turner (all black) whose name is "angus". (don't know if where you live they have 'black angus' restaurants - a steak place.
the second bike, a 29er - his name is andre as in andre the giant!

i name all my bikes! my previous specialized was 'ferdinand'. his color scheme was similar to your orange except that it was red and silver.

i'm in the process of building a 96er single speed. the frame and fork are a purty blue and i'm doing some pimping with a gold headset (so far that's all i've found - that i can afford!).

i've toyed with a couple of names: elvis (cuz of blue suede shoes) or romeo (cuz he's gonna be gorgeous purty!

anyway, looking forward to your setup and new name! in the meantime, go out and get him all dirty!!

ms kaboose


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

fwiw- I happen to really like orange, but in spite of that, I think that's a GREAT looking bike you've got there!


...has anybody mentioned handlebar streamers or spokey-dokes?? :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

lessee, I think IIRC that "the pumpkin" is already taken as a bike name, (right Gabrielle?) but how about "dreamsicle?" yummy yum


----------



## The TamMeeH (Jun 27, 2006)

I like your old bike. I, myself am trying to make my bike as white as possible. So far I only have white pedals...:madman: 

Anyways, how about the name "Tangerine?" "Creamsicle?" "Dream-cyle?" Glad to know that others name their bikes too. :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

I'm totally sold on Dreamsicle (cycle), whatever. I used to wait impatiently for the Schwans Truck as a little kid, because my dad would always order a few boxes. It must be a sign! LOVE IT! I also found the cutest Orange top yesterday, hey, I might as well go all out yah? Regardless, I had him out yesterday and was able to go so much faster compared to my old Cake. My boyfriend was shocked because he had a harder time keeping up! The aggressive position and the control I had was just night and day. The Cake felt more like a cadillac, slow and comfortable, but the Caliber was like a corvette, not as cushy as the Cake, but so so so fast! I took tight turns better than ever! I'm am truly happy with my decision, even though he's orange:thumbsup:


----------



## xcmudgirl (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW. I am a HUGE orange fan, and I really want the headset and hubs! they are sweet! I'm wondering how they'd look on my grey '06 Fisher Tassajara Disc. hm...


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

So great to hear that other people love the orange. After riding for 4 days in a row and absolutely loving the bike, the orange has completely grown on me. I have to wait a few paychecks before I upgrade to some sweet orange components and the wait is killing me!


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

I LOVE orange. I dolled up my black Surly with orange parts.


----------



## MoMo (May 18, 2005)

Love the bike!! I love the names you guys all have for your bikes. My SS is named Mr. Livewrong...I purchased it from a guy on ebay who had put a livewrong sticker on the bike...thus thats how he got his name. I've added some other fun stickers to "him" to my personal favorite is "I wish my boyfriend was as dirty as my bike". Granted I don't have a BF at the moment but still a fun sticker no less.


----------



## 29 Single & Pink! (Jun 18, 2007)

*Isn't orange the new pink????*

I can't wait to see pics of the dream-cycle. That is a great name. I am totally into coordinating my clothes with my bike. I tried to come up with a name for my bike but I haven't settled on anything great, YET. My husband calls it my barbie bike because it is pink but I want something a bit more clever than that. I agree on the extended positioning on the bike, it is so much more comfortable and controlled. I call my other ride the "Trail Couch" because it is so cushy and heavy.

It looks like you have a lot of bling ideas, good luck


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

hell, go all out:
http://www.industrynine.net/official/gallery.html

but i warn you, they aren't cheap.


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Wow, the orange skewers and hub are def going to be at the top of my list of purchases....SO SWEET!


----------



## Cog Wild (Oct 10, 2006)

Orange rocks! So much that my wedding dress was orange, well, not bright orange, but a mellow pumpkin orange! I swear it is not out there but was very cool and perfect for our garden wedding!
Anyways, your bike is very nice look'n and all the ideas will make it the coolest bike. It has been a week or two and I am wondering if you came up with a name and if you have added any extra accoutrement? (I think that is how you spell that word!)


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

For the name I stuck with Dreamsicle (cycle)! As for any upgrades...not yet...August is a 3 paycheck month and financial aid refund in the mail so I hope to do the orange hubs first and then we'll see! I have the jersey down, but now I need a new helmet too Hmm...I'm trying to figure out when I went from spending my money on regular clothes to parts for my bike and riding wear!


----------

